
Ask HN: How long do you keep your emails? - stamps
I&#x27;ve been toying with the idea of deleting emails after x number of months&#x2F;years.<p>Currently I have 11 years of emails that I can&#x27;t say I ever reference.
======
twobyfour
Pretty much forever.

Somewhere along the line my 1993-2002 archives went missing, but I still have
everything since then. On average, I'd guess that it's about once a year that
I need to access something more than a year old (and yeah, sometimes it's
something from 2003).

Why do you ask?

